# Webdav Syncronisation mit PC und das Datumsproblem



## etron770 (21. Mai 2012)

Hallo zusammen,
gibt es schon eine Lösung für das Problem, dass beim Dateitransfer über eingebundenen Webdav (richtung webdav) das Dateidatum/Uhrzeit nicht übernommen wird?


----------



## etron770 (23. Mai 2012)

Mir ist noch aufgefallen, dass beim reinen FTP transfer beim Benutzer  root das Dateidatum mit übernommen wird, beim FTP transfer mit Benutzer  z.B 
           UID           web1       
                  GID  client1           

das aktuelle Datum gesetzt wird.

eingerichtet wurde der FTP Benutzer mit ISPConfig.

kann man da was anders konfigurieren?


----------



## Till (24. Mai 2012)

Ich denke nicht dass das geht. Bei Linux hat nur der User Root die Berechtigung dass er alle Dateirechte incl. Änderungsdaten setzen kann.


----------



## etron770 (24. Mai 2012)

Man wird doch wohl nicht auf Windows wechseln müssen um eine Cloud aufzubauen ....

Das Thema beschäftigt die User seit Einführung der Webdav Verzeichnisse.
Aber ohne Übernahme der Dateizeit ist es nahezu unbrauchbar, wenn man es mit einem lokalen PC (weil Internet zu langsam um direkt darauf zu arbeiten) abgleichen muss. Aus z.B Hochschulen und Universitäten kann man direkt darauf arbeiten, aber im ländlichen Raum ist das unmöglich.


----------



## Till (24. Mai 2012)

Du kannst ja mal auf der apache mailingliste nachfragen. Aber apache mod_dav hat nur  oder 3 Einstellungen und soweit ich weiß ist nichts bzegl Timestamp Synchrinisation von Dateien dabei.


----------



## etron770 (24. Mai 2012)

als erste Lösung nehme ich 
http://www.sven-kuegler.de/webdev/verzeichnisse-mit-winscp-synchronisieren

Da brauch ich nichts am Webdav zu ändern.

DAs winscp das kann wusste ich nicht obwohl ich es schon lange benutze


----------

